# Catman - Been out lately?



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Catman, or anyone else, have you been out lately? I just got my boat back from the mechanic last weekend. We went out and cruised around Middle River, and went out to Hart & Miller island, but it was pretty dang rough. The dogs were a little scared so we came back in. Marked a few fish in some more protected waters, but got no takers. You guys been out lately? Winds look ok for Saturday. I may head out back of Pooles, or down to the bridge.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Haven't been fishing off my boat in a couple of weeks. Weather hasn't been real kind on the weekends. I'll be moving my boat up from Annapolis to Bowleys on Middle River this Saturday and more than likely troll most of the way. I monitor 68 and go by Slipsinker on the water. Looks like we have an afternoon high tide. I'll give you a shout. As for Sunday, I'll be out there either chasing chickens or trolling. What are you doing Sunday? Maybe we can hook up out there.

Catman.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Sunday is my Fathers 60th birthday party. I wouldn't miss it for the world. I am going to try to get him out early Sunday morning, but its up to him. I will hit you on 68 if we make it out. It would be great to hook up some time. I should be trying to get out every weekend from here until freeze. Except Nov 7 - Obx trip. Good luck Sunday!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm leaving the boat in until the 1st. week of Dec. Where do you launch?

Catman.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Nick,

If you need some help, we could meet at Middle River (well someplace close to where you live), I can drive you and the Jeep back down down to Annapolis but then, getting yourself and the boat back to MR is up to you.

Or, I could come up Ballmer way "Hun" (leave Jeep at Middle River destination), someone drives us to Annapolis, and when we arrive at "Her" new location, grab a bite to eat and drop you off on my way back home.

Let me know iffin' you need some company.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Shaggy....Really appreciate the offer "HON" but I've got a Navy bud (retired CPO) to give me a hand. When we going to AI? I pick up my custom made 12' heaver Sunday morning.

Catman.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I keep my boat in the water on Wilson Point in Middle River, MD. I took my parents on a "tour" of Bowleys and Frog Mortar last weekend. They loved it. 

Wind forcast for Saturday seems to be increasing daily.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You're right, just checked the forecast and it doesn't look real good for Saturday. 15 out of the NE usually means 3'+ chop on the incoming tide. That means rough water until late in the afternoon. I may have to cancell moving the boat till another day since I'll have two small kids on board.  

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It's not going to be good.....*

We had a charter this Sat out of IRI that got blown out.  It's that time of year to keep a eye out for weather, even on clear days. I've seen the bay go from dead calm to take your life seas in 10mins. Be safe out there guys! ....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Appreciate the concern Clyde. Thanks.
Catman.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

We may be relegated to fishing protected waters again this weekend, but hey - it beats watchin' TV.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Saturday turned out to be a stellar day on the bay. The weather was terific! The tides could have been a little more convenient, but hey, you gotta get out when you can. Great day on the water even though we caught no fish.


----------

